# Now offering: HDS, Nitecore, and Novatac mods



## jake royston

*Getting back to Mods: HDS, Nitecore, Sunwayman, Novatac, and more!*

*I've been out of the flashlight community for a while, but ive slowly been making more time in my schedule for lights and realized how much i miss modifying and upgrading my lights, so i would like to start offering my services once again! The list below of previous mods is not very up to date, as i have gained much experience in modding my own lights. I have done more lights than i can keep track of so if you have something in mind thats not mentioned below, do not hesitate to send me a PM to see if we can work something out!

*
A few members have asked me to do mods for them, so....here they are 
I try to price these mods as fairly as i can, and i use quality solder, flux, arctic silver 5 or arctic alumina thermal adhesive (depending on the light), and teflon or silicone wire. PM me with what you want, and ill give you an exact price. 


I can mod newer HDS lights with ACME threads, and the older RA lights version with screw on clips. these can be modded to XP-G, XP-E, or XM-L. These are more difficult mods. These mods will run between $40-$70.

heres an XM-L modded HDS rotary






heres an RA twisty i modded to Luxeon K2 UVOE






I can mod the Nitecore PD series lights. ( D10, EX10, D11, EX11, etc.) these are easier mods and will run between $20-$35. 
here is a Nitecore D11V2 modded to Nichia 219 Hi CRI










heres a nitecore D10 that i modded to XM-L





Heres a nitecore EX10 modded from OSRAM golden dragon to XM-L




I can also mod Novatac lights to XM-L, Luxeon K2, and XP-G/ XP-E

heres a novatac i modded with a luxeon K2 UVOE





I ask that you supply parts, and return shipping. Im going to limit myself to 1-2 lights at a time to ensure quality work and quick turnaround (1-2 days)

Pm me if your interested,
Jake


----------



## jake royston

Bump...


----------



## jake royston

i can also do mods for the blackhawk gladius if anyone is interested.


----------



## jake royston

Bump.


----------



## F250XLT

Can you mod the original HDS lights?


----------



## jake royston

Yes, XML is easiest to find an 8mm PCB, if you can find an xpg on an 8mm board I can do.


----------



## F250XLT

Does the reflector need to be modified when upgrading to XM-L?


----------



## jake royston

Not at all


----------



## smokelaw1

I'm tempted to ask you to upgrade one of my Ra Twisty's (not Rotary) to XM-L. Have you done this mod before? How did it turn out? Was the beam all flood? I'd like to maintain some throw, and I have a feeling the increases lumens would allow that even with some decrease in beam tightness, but I'd like to be sure before I do it, of course. 

Thanks!


----------



## jake royston

smokelaw1 said:


> I'm tempted to ask you to upgrade one of my Ra Twisty's (not Rotary) to XM-L. Have you done this mod before? How did it turn out? Was the beam all flood? I'd like to maintain some throw, and I have a feeling the increases lumens would allow that even with some decrease in beam tightness, but I'd like to be sure before I do it, of course.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


ill be starting and maintaining a list of who has requested to have their lights modded in the OP.


----------



## jake royston

Bump.


----------



## davyro

Hi Jake i've just tried to buy a 120 clicky legacy version on the market place i think i've got it,i was wondering if thats the case would you be able to put an XP-G R5 or an XML in it for me.thanks


----------



## flat-ray

I recently purchased a Novatac 120 Spec Ops. I would like to mod with an XPG R5 or R4 neutral. Is it a possible mod? I am waiting the spare parts.


----------



## think2x

jake royston said:


> Yes, XML is easiest to find an 8mm PCB, if you can find an xpg on an 8mm board I can do.



Jake,
With some patience and a dremel tool you can work a 10mm board down to fit into the 8mm opening on the NovaTac or HDS Legacy SSC p4 opening.
Here is an XM-L on a reshaped 10mm board in a NovaTac 120P module.




Yes it's more work but works great if you just have to have an XP-G (HCRI for example).

You do EXCELLENT work by the way! :twothumbs for Jake.

Jamie


----------



## jake royston

thanks for the tip, im now stocked with some 8mm XP-E/G pcbs for some novatac and legacy hds mods!


----------



## think2x

jake royston said:


> thanks for the tip, im now stocked with some 8mm XP-E/G pcbs for some novatac and legacy hds mods!



That would come in very handy! I've only seen 8mm for xm-l.


----------



## jake royston

Bump.


----------



## jake royston

TTT..


----------



## moeman

Hi I have a HDS RA Twisty 100 and was wondering if it would be worth it to upgrade the LED to a XM-L? What kind of increase am I looking at?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jake royston

id say yes it is worth it, id estimate it to be around 200 lumens or more, but will have a wider hotspot.
if you want to maintain a similar beam pattern that it has now (assuming its stock) id suggest an xpg.


----------



## moeman

Thanks for the reply! I will probably get ahold of you in a couple weeks (after taxes)
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jake royston

JMP's nitecore D11v2 has been modded to a Hi CRI nichia 219, and is ready to ship in the morning.
(OP updated with pics and list as well)


----------



## tobrien

very nice mods man!


----------



## Doc

Pm sent! Doc.


----------



## arcane

nice work Jake. I'll keep you in mind if I need some moddage.
(thread subscribed)


----------



## duro

All set


----------



## jake royston

Yes im still here, i had to reactivate my email notfications for pms after CPF went down......
Ill let you know as soon as they arrive!


EDIT: they have arrived, and been modded, and are ready to be sent out tomorrow!
thanks again,
jake


----------



## duro

Jake does outstanding work. I had my Nitecore PD light's led's swapped for XPG neutral 4500K emitters. I am more than pleased. The tint is perfect, and the lights are just like they were when I received them. Also, everything was well packaged, even my old angry blue xpg's.

Keep up the great service, Jake!

:thumbsup:


----------



## jake royston

Thanks for the kind words Duro!
Im glad your pleased with your mods!


----------



## tobrien

Pm sent. If you can mod my four sevens and SWM lights I'd love it


----------



## jake royston

all PMs replied to.



jake


----------



## 127.0.0.1

what does stuffing an XML onto a Nitecore EX11.2 do to the UI ? All same settings available ?
and does it make more lumens, or just change the beam ? or both


----------



## jake royston

127.0.0.1 said:


> what does stuffing an XML onto a Nitecore EX11.2 do to the UI ? All same settings available ?
> and does it make more lumens, or just change the beam ? or both



Both an increase in output, and floodier beam. 
All modes are maintained.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jake royston

anyone who wants to upgrade their outdated HDS with a Nichia 219, Cree XP-G, or Cree XM-L.....,
shoot me a PM!!!!


----------



## jake royston

My latest mod!
HDS 170 (Golden dragon LED) to nichia 219!


----------



## guardpost3

Big thanks to Jake, got my HDS in back in the mail today. I have been playing with it all day and it is perfect now, my favorite light with my favorite emitter in it. Can't wait for it to get dark outside.


----------



## Jefff

I have a SPA defense SPL-120 novatac .. Can this be modified? Thanks in advance


----------



## jake royston

Your inbox is full jefff,

yes, ive owned this light before, so i know for sure it can be done. what led are you looking to upgrade to?
my favorite for the novatacs was the Luxeon K2 UVOE from photonfanatic.com.

this will cost about $35 + return shipping.


----------



## Jefff

Thank ya for the reply.. my inbox shouldn't have been full .. hmm emptied it anyway only had 4 pm's in there.. anyway would the cost plus shipping quote just cover the mod .. or include the emitter as well.. forgive me if that is a noob question.. also can you give me an idea of why that was your favorite over the stock led that they have in them.. ex: better run time brighter out put better throw or flood.. what are the benefits.. if you dont mind.. if you want you can just email me at j.t.porter ( at ) gmail.com


----------



## powasky

PM sent


----------



## Maxbelg

PM sent


----------



## Alan_L

Are you still accepting work? PM sent.


----------



## jake royston

Alan_L said:


> Are you still accepting work? PM sent.


yes, PM replied.


----------



## veedo

Any idea on lumen gains if i swapped my hds clicky 200 to xml? Thanks!


----------



## jake royston

you may gain anywhere between 70-100 lumens with an XM-L, depending on which one you choose. But remember that it will be more of a floody beam than the xpg, and when compared, the XP-G may look brighter, because it has a more concentrated hotspot than the XM-L. (XM-L will be a bit brighter than the XP-G, but the XM-L will light up a larger area than the XP-G would.)


----------



## Norm

PM sent.

Norm


----------



## Norm

Thanks Jake Light is on it's way, really looking forward to a 219 in my Clickie :goodjob:

Norm


----------



## sprinkle

PM sent about a mod on a HDS Rotary.
Thanks!


----------



## jake royston

sprinkle said:


> PM sent about a mod on a HDS Rotary.
> Thanks!




It seems that you've turned off the option to receive PMs. 

Not a problem getting this done for you. I had a cool white rotary a while back and hated the blue tint. I foolishly traded mine, which i wish i never did. 

All you need to supply is your light and the 219 on a 10MM board from illuminationsupply.

I can get it sent back to you within 1-2 days.


price is $35 + return shipping.

thanks,
jake


----------



## sprinkle

jake royston said:


> It seems that you've turned off the option to receive PMs.
> 
> Not a problem getting this done for you. I had a cool white rotary a while back and hated the blue tint. I foolishly traded mine, which i wish i never did.
> 
> All you need to supply is your light and the 219 on a 10MM board from illuminationsupply.
> 
> I can get it sent back to you within 1-2 days.
> 
> 
> price is $35 + return shipping.
> 
> thanks,
> jake



Sorry about that... I updated my email and was locked out of here for about a day waiting on the confirmation email. PM sent.


----------



## siwyoung

Hey Jake,

I'm a newbie to the board, just joined today. I've been interested in obtaining a sturdy LED flashlight that is clicky, has multiple output settings, and has the highest CRI possible. I bought a Peak Logan with the Nichia 219 a month ago. Really like the output, but it's very inconvenient for my needs since you have to rotate it with pretty much two hands to get it to the right setting. I'm an oral surgery resident and I spend a lot of time looking in people's mouths, with one hand holding an instrument, and the other hand holding a flashlight haha...

It looks like the HDS Rotary is also a great light, but it doesn't come with the Nichia 219 and after e-mailing Henry at HDS and Craig at Illumination Supply, it doesn't look like the HDS Rotary will come stock with the Nichia 219 anytime soon. 

I put in the words HDS and Nichia 219 and your name came up multiple times because of this thread. Can't PM you because I just joined the forum, but wanted to ask you about the mod. I saw that you like your customers to put the Nichia 219 from Illumination supply and then ship you the LED along with the HDS flashlight. Just wondering if it matters which HDS light I buy, for you to mod it correctly?

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Norm

Norm said:


> Thanks Jake Light is on it's way, really looking forward to a 219 in my Clickie :goodjob:
> 
> Norm


Wow it's back it's everything I was hoping for, I have other 219 lights and this is the nicest so far all the joy of a HDS 140 now with the Nichia 219 a perfect combination.

:thanks: Jake :goodjob:

Cheers Norm


----------



## Empire

Can you do a FOURSEVENS Quark[PRO] 2AA?


----------



## ffemt6263

Hey jake i sent you a pm a few days ago about a mod on my hds. Havent heard back from you.


----------



## veedo

Seems like the xpg2 would go nice in a hds, anyone try it?


----------



## jake royston

ffemt6263 said:


> Hey jake i sent you a pm a few days ago about a mod on my hds. Havent heard back from you.



sorry, ive been busy, pm replied


----------



## jake royston

First mod using the new XP-G2 LED, on my personal Jetbeam TC-R2.


----------



## RobME

PM sent for an HDS mod. No rush at all, but I'm lookin' forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## beach honda

jake royston said:


> First mod using the new XP-G2 LED, on my personal Jetbeam TC-R2.



pure awesomeness. I'll bet fyrstormer would like this mod very much :devil:

I will Pm him...


----------



## BenChiew

Can you do HDS140GT to take a xpg2


----------



## beach honda

Pm's sent.


----------



## beach honda

<*cough*>


----------



## beach honda

Pm replied,
thanks

chris


----------



## flat-ray

I am waiting a Novatac Storm. Can you upgrade it with a Nichia219 or XPG-R2 warm white?
Does it accept a 10 mm pcb? Can you supply one of this LED?


----------



## Zman

I've been off the scene for a while, but have some original legacy HDS, B60, Ultimate 42. What does it cost to mod these, and can you (or anyone) give me hints as to what are the modern led options? I see people talking Nichia 219, XPG, XPE? What are the benefits, etc?


----------



## John_Galt

Zman.
Nichia 219 is a relatively efficient neutral white led. Same size as the cree xp series led
Xpg has been around for a while. Improved efficiency over the xpe and xre leds. Xpg2 is new and improved. Offers better output than the xpg and more throw to boot.
Xpe will give absolute best throw and the tightest beam.

All are leaps and bounds better in efficiency than the old luxeon leds in your hds. So youll see a big improvement in output. Forward voltages should be lower as well so you may see a slight improvement in run time.


----------



## Zman

John,
Thanks so much for the summary! I really appreciate it. Now I have to do my homework on how/where what sizes of led's I want to obtain for the upgrades.


----------



## haribo

PM sent


----------



## haribo

cough couch Harrumph


----------



## jake royston

Sorry guys, i havent been monitoring this thread for a while, i you have legitimate interest in a mod, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## haribo

Apparently you have exceeded you stored private messages.
Jake, if you want we can exchange via email.


----------



## GMoney

I got my HDS modded with an XPG2 back from Jake yesterday. LED is perfectly centered and beam is great. Thank you Jake!


----------



## cbdudley

I have an older HDS light (Ultimate 60) that I would like to upgrade to a 219 if possible. What would be the cost for this? Also, have you modded a Surefire Titan T1A? I love the user interface on mine, but can't stand the angry blue tint.


----------



## jake royston

I can mod the HDS ultimate 60 for you when i get back from vacation. Send flucero28 a pm about the T1A mod. (Ive never modded one).


----------



## Fate0n3

PM sent 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PsychRN

*NEEDED: HDS, Nitecore, and Novatac mods*

Glad you found Jake's thread,FateOn3! :twothumbs
Sorry I wasn't much help.
Not here much, and lost track....Was delighted when I got 'email notification' that you had posted here!

Jake:
Recently bought an HDS 170T & a Novatac 120P from a buddy.
The 120P has one of your Nichia 219's in it.... I freakinLOVE it!

The 170T is bone-stock, except the sapphire lens upgrade.
Do you have time to convert it to a Nichia 219, also, please?

Will be 25Jan before I work off & can send it in.
Thanx!

~PsychRN :devil: over here; aka: Gnarly, elsewhere!


----------



## Fate0n3

Thank you big time Gnarly for taking the time to pointing me in the correct direction. I have sent a PM waiting to hear back now. Thanks big time hope to hear from him soon 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PsychRN

You're welcome!
I PM'd him, also.
Figger he's busy.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Jake, are you still modding lights?


----------



## Kevinkw1

Heys Jake

Just a big thanks to you for modding 2 X HDS to the Nichia 219, and making the effort to deal with us in Sydney Oz! The tint on the nichia 219, with the body and interface of an HDS, is just perfection!

Thanks heaps mate!


----------



## Arm and Leg

Can you mod a HDS clicky with an XM-L2?


----------



## jcw122

Jake, when you say we need to supply parts, that means we supply the emitter?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Echo63

I just purchased a RA Twisty 100
It hasn't arrived yet, but I am already wondering, what would happen to the beam if I asked you to drop a Nichia 219 into it ?

Would it be brighter, dimmer or stay the same (at the same drive level) and would it be floodier, Throwier or stay the same ?
I know the actual drive levels wouldn't change, but would the Newer led be more efficient ?

Also, is it possible to just send the light, and have you source the parts ? Or do I have to source my own parts and have them shipped to you ?


----------



## jake royston

Thread updated!


----------



## tobrien

do you mod/reflow mac's tri EDC lights? _I do not have one right now_, but I'm betting I won't be able to find one with the latest XP-G2 LEDs in neutral when I start looking. 

I'd be looking for a tri to be swapped to XP-G2 (assuming I'm unable to find an XP-G2 Mac's right off the bat)

how much is this typically if you do it?


----------



## jake royston

Yes i can do that. If it has the glow powder underneath the optic, just keep in mind that it will have to be removed for the mod. 

For a simple led swap i would charge about $25 + return shipping. (You would have to supply the leds as well)


----------



## tobrien

jake royston said:


> Yes i can do that. If it has the glow powder underneath the optic, just keep in mind that it will have to be removed for the mod.
> 
> For a simple led swap i would charge about $25 + return shipping. (You would have to supply the leds as well)


gotcha, thanks! so is it $25 _per_ LED swapped out?


----------



## jake royston

tobrien said:


> gotcha, thanks! so is it $25 _per_ LED swapped out?



$25 per light! Macs lights are fairly simple to mod, making them even better in my book!


----------



## tobrien

jake royston said:


> $25 per light! Macs lights are fairly simple to mod, making them even better in my book!



nice! that's a dang good deal IMO


----------



## JackBlades

Still doing these mods?


----------

